# Can anyone give step by step for setting up website and/or blog?



## CurvyTAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I am new to the homesteading and forum ways of life and am in need of assistance. Everyone here seems so willing to help, I thought I would give it a shot!

I have purchased a couple of domain names (from GoDaddy) in the hopes of starting a blog, website, etc... for documenting my upcoming journey into homesteading, maybe future real estate ventures, picking and selling antiques, maybe classes later down the line (once I actually learn to do something homestead related- I am a great teacher) and hopefully making a bit of money from utilizing the internet in various ways.

We are negotiating for a piece of heaven in Eastern Tennessee (moving from FL) and hope to move there before the summer. I will keep praying everything moves along- (and additional prayers would be welcomed!!) While I have a black thumb, he will be doing the gardening, etc... while I figure out where my homesteading strengths lie. I have worked hard all my life, but sadly it has been behind a desk. So homesteading and everything it entails will be a new adventrue for me/us.The employment/job market there is depressed and it is relatively remote. No cable tv, no cell phone service (hopefully we can figure out a way to get the signal from the top of the mountain down into the valley) and the only internet option is satellite (Hughes.net, I believe- which will most likely be much slower.) I better figure something out quick, huh?

Even with my college degree, computers were never my thing, and it all gets jumbled in my head! My other half sells on ebay, but I am sure we can do it better and more efficiently if we learn to branch out into an ebay store, our own website, etc...

So, I am looking for some educated guidance and direction. Any assistance will be GREATLY appreciated. As you can see, I love to talk (and type) so I think I could do something great with it!!

Thanks in advance!!

Tonya


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

CurvyTAS said:


> I am new to the homesteading and forum ways of life and am in need of assistance. Everyone here seems so willing to help, I thought I would give it a shot!
> 
> I have purchased a couple of domain names (from GoDaddy) in the hopes of starting a blog, website, etc... for documenting my upcoming journey into homesteading, maybe future real estate ventures, picking and selling antiques, maybe classes later down the line (once I actually learn to do something homestead related- I am a great teacher) and hopefully making a bit of money from utilizing the internet in various ways.
> 
> ...


Starting a blog isn't too hard. If you want a free one, you can use Blogger. I love blogger as they do almost everything for you. Plus, you can use your URL there if you want to.

Then there is WordPress. The trouble with WP is that they really don't want you making money off the free version hosted by them. So you would need to self-host that blog if you want to make money on it. WordPress for self-hosting. Or move it at a later date. I use both, Blogger and WordPress, on different blogs.

Take a look at both and see what you like. Then come back here with your questions. If you are going to write and keep a homesteading journal, maybe just do that in the beginning. I don't care what anyone says, you won't make money on it in the beginning. Write, then worry about adding streams of income to it later, after you have readers. That's how I built mine up. And you know which one of my blogs is my best one? My FREE one on blogger! It comes up on the top of google's page almost immediately after I post it. New content is the way to get readers to your blog. Good luck!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

go to www.weebly.com It's a drag and drop website program that does a dandy job! You can set up free sites, but are limited to how many pages etc. The paid site is very reasonable.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Usually Go Daddy has stuff to help you set up your website.
Did you purchase just the domain, or is it also hosted through GoDaddy?


----------



## CurvyTAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Kazahleenah said:


> Usually Go Daddy has stuff to help you set up your website.
> Did you purchase just the domain, or is it also hosted through GoDaddy?


I purchased the names and have not done anything else with them yet. GoDaddy used to have a starter 4 page site that came with their domain names but I guess they stopped that as I have to pay monthly if I want any assistance/site at all.

I will have to check out wordpress and blogger and see what they are like. I will get back with questions. It is wordpress.ORG right??


----------

